# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Κατασκευή κλουβιού για ζακό

## Dimitris2

καλησπερα 8ελο πολυ να αγορασω εναν ζακο.εχω ενα κλουβι αλλα απο οτι μου λενε τα παιδια εδω ειναι μικρο!!σκευτομε να κατασκευασω ενα μονοσ μου μποριτε να μου πειτε τισ καταλιλοτερεσ διαστασεισ???τι υλικο να χρησιμοπιησω για τον σκελιτο και τι ειδουσ σιτα???Ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## mitsman

African Greys                            60.9Χ91.4Χ121.9cm
Διαστασεις τις εχεις ξαναδιαβασει..
Απο κει και περα οσο πιο μεγαλο μπορεις τοσο καλυτερα για τον φιλαρακο σου!!!!
Για υλικα και τροπους κατασκευης υπαρχουν διαφορες ιδεες αν ψαξεις λιγακι μεσα στο φορουμ στα θεματα διαμονη!
Αν δεν βρεις πες μου να ψαξω να σου βρω εγω και να το συζητησουμε...
Συρματοπλεγμα αναγκαστικα θα βαλεις κουνελοσυρμα!!τι αλλο???

----------


## Dimitris2

μπορεισ να μου στειλεισ κανενα σχεδιο???

----------


## mitsman

Αυτο ειναι ενα σχεδιο για προσωπικη μου κλουβα για κοκατιλ...κατι αναλογο νομιζω θα κανεις και εσυ...στις δικες σου διαστασεις!!εεε???

----------


## Dimitris2

ναι ευχαριστω με βοη8ισεσ πολυ

----------


## mitsman

Μητσο εχεις Αφρικαν γκρει??
Αν μας βαλεις φωτο και μας πεις μερικα λογια για αυτον, θα σε βοηθησω κι αλλο!!
χε  χε χε!!!

----------


## Dimitris2

Δν εχω αλλα επιδη 8ελω να παρω 8ελο να βεβεο8ω το οτι 8α περναει καλα και ενασ απο του παραγοντεσ για να περναει καλα ειναι ενα ευριχορο κλουβι σωστα???

----------


## mitsman

Αυτο ειναι κατι που δεν το συζηταμε!!!Σιγουρα οσο πιο μεγαλο ειναι το κλουβι τοσο καλυτερα περναει αυτος αλλα και εσυ,γιατι εχει περισσοτερο χωρο για εκτονωση και παιχνιδι αν εσυ καποια μερα δεν εχεις χρονο!!!

----------


## demis

Πολυ σωστα!!! Ενα μεγαλο κ ανετο κλουβι ειναι το ελαχιστο που πρεπει να τους προσφερουμε...

----------


## Dimitris2

επιδι μενω με την οικογενια μου 8α εχει παντα μια συντροφι αν δν εχω χρονο εγω!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Αν μπεις ζεστα στην διαδικασια να το φτιαξεις μπορω να σε βοηθησω οσο μπορω!!!
με ενα μονο ανταλαγμα!!!
Πολλες πολλες φωτογραφιες!!!απο τον μαγκακι οταν με το καλο το παρεις!!!πριν το κανεις πρεπει να κανεις ενα προυπολογισμο να δεις τι χωρους εχεις τι μπορεις να κανεις και κυριως το ποσα διαθετεις!!!

----------


## Dimitris2

για τον χοροδν φοβαμε εχω παρα πολυ οσο για τα χρηματα επιδι εχω καπια οικονομικα προβηματα δν μπορω να δια8εσω πανω απο 100ευρω για να παρω εναν παπαγαλο μηποσ 3ερετε κανεναν που να τον χαριζει(ή μεχρι 100ε)????

----------


## mitsman

Για ζακο μιλας τωρα?????νομιζω αν και δεν ξερω, οτι βρισκεσαι λιγο εκτος πραγματικοτητας!!!!
Πναε απο 1000 και πανω!!
να μου πεις για ενα μηδενικο κανω ετσι..??

----------


## Dimitris2

εχω δει στο παρελ8ον πελεσ αγγελιεσ ποθ χαριζονται ζακο!!!!!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Παντως εγω στη θεση σου πρωτα θα εβρισκα τον ζακο και μετα θα ξεκιναγα να φτιαξω κλουβι.

Για να μην κανεις τζαμπα εξοδα το λεω...

----------


## Dimitris2

δν θα 3εκινισω αν δν παρω τον ζακο!!αυτο ενοειτε!!!

----------

